# Trouble deciding on what to get.



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

*Trouble deciding on... -Update: Bought bike*

So I am finally getting back into riding again. Need to get in shape.

Run down. 6'1" 280lbs. Looking for something to ride around the neighborhood ( pavement asphalt ) and hardpack dirt ( bike/horse paths ) I also live in a hilly area of Philadelphia if that helps describe what I am aiming for.

Trying to stay under edit: $800

Looking at..

1. Tekoa Comp ( just went out of stock today. Only L sized left and i think im too big for L ( 6'1 1/2, 32" inseam )
2. Motobecane 29+x5


*Edit 2: *4 more to the list! 
1. Mongoose Ruddy 27.5 Comp $899 
2. Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29 $850 ( LBS is a dealer ) 
3. Fuji Beartooth 1.1 HT 2016 $819 but going to see if LBS has one for discount
4. Commencal Meta HT Trail Ride 650b 2017 $879

*Edit 3*: Got the Mongoose Ruddy 27.5 Comp for $694


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

easedel said:


> So I am finally getting back into riding again. Need to get in shape.
> 
> Run down. 6'1" 280lbs. Looking for something to ride around the neighborhood ( pavement asphalt ) and do some flat trails & gravel back in the park. I also live in a hilly area of Philadelphia if that helps describe what I am aiming for.
> 
> ...


Welcome.

My brother has a Trek that I think is DS or dual sport series that's a nicer bike than most that do dual service recreational paved and unpaved paths and I'd even take it on some single track. I'm not sure about others having something like that but it's a better bike than most hybrids or exercise bikes.

You can also get a 29r hard tail MTB with fast tires if you think MTB is in your future. The most used bike in our family is a 29r hard tail MTB. That won't be the fastest on pavement but my we just like the way it feels and handles so use it for all sorts of rides.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

about 5 years ago I was near your body specs. I am 6' and weighed 305. Biking helped me lose weight, and I am now down round 200! When I was looking I thought I wanted to be in your same price range, but quickly learned that you can not ge anything "quality" in that range. it is a good idea to look at ahardtail - and I am goign to suggest fully rigid given what you want to ride at first and where you are at weight-wise. I tried out many hardtail bikes back than, and I felt like having the "squish" in the front was cumbersome given how I rode. I also grew up on - and still ride - BMX bikes, so I did not like any suspension at all.

I test rode the Trek Mamba; Stache 9. Also the Salsa Fargo and a few Specialized that I can't remember. What I did find was that to get anything that was going to last, and that had "relevant" parts and components, I was going to have to spend a bit more. In the $500 and under price range, most everything would quickly fall apart, and cause me to than spend more money replacing things that should last, like the frame, fork, cranks etc... I decided to wait an up my budget a bit to ge a bike with solid components and build.

I also knew that I was going to mostly ride flowy singletrack, and do bike packing eventually. I ended up getting a Surly Krampus, which was like getting 3 bikes in one. Not saying that it would work for you, but I would check out what they have. They will be out of your price range at first...as they were mine, but as I did more research, I realized that it was actually going to be a great investment.

The Trek Stache 9 was decent, but I did not want a suspension fork. I think Fuji makes some decent stuff in the $500-1000 range; you might want to look at Ghost bikes out of REI...also check out Scott bikes; Cannondale; kona...

you could also look for used bikes, but I have never found anything but "polished turds" on CL or in the papers.

Also, right now, 29er bikes are the rage, and many people will instantly steer bigger guys to 29ers. The wheel size does NOT necessarily mean that the bike will fit you right. Make sure that no matter what, you test ride and get properly fit for the FRAME and GEO spec...NOT JUST THE TIRE SIZE!!


----------



## Hooch73 (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah agree with exams, buying second hand without experience is risky as you wouldn't know the things to look for and a 'great deal' might cost you a fortune or be stolen.
Don't be afraid to throw bikes you find up on here, the combined knowledge is vast and some online stores will give you value for money for slightly more than $500 (specialised and giant) or online airborne seem pretty good quality for price.
Try riding bikes if you can, test rides are better as same size frames from different companies will feel and ride differently and you might find one that feels great for you.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Yea I more then likely won't do second hand unless its right from a mechanic himself. Kind of shocked that $500 is considered budget. When I think budget bikes I think the $100-200 walmart type bikes. Not like the $400 Giant ATX 2, the Hardrock Disc 650b, Fuji Nevada 1.9?

I don't want something thats gonna fold up on me going off a city curb lol and would like to eventually do 10-15 mile rides on it without worrying about **** falling off of it.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Huffy-29-Men-s-Warhawk-Mid-Fat-Tire-Bike-Black/45291131
At your stage I'd get this and pay the small extra for the 1 year no questions full refund warranty.
Ride it until it's destroyed and return if necessary.
A second more expensive higher quality choice is the fat bike from Costco. Lifetime return option.
https://www.costco.com/Northrock-XCOO-Fat-Tire-Mountain-Bike.product.100319971.html


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah I got a Hard Tail mountain bike, a plus bike, love it I do.
But I also got me a Gravel bike, for every riding surface !

Dual Sport/Hybrid bikes are generally heavy and cumbersome to a rider once they get some skills and some cardio ability.
They are fine do It all bikes unless you want some off road performance.I'd pass on those,

A basic Hard Tail mountain bike at the $500 level will do everything you want and If your mostly on pavement just buy the bike and ride the knobs off the tires,,then you got pavement tires 

Above all else buy from a good local bike shop ! you will need them and they can advise you, besides you will want more bike one day.

IMHO Walmart bikes are crapolla.
Heavy as hell,
Very poorly put together,
Very cheap,
and will not hold up,
These bikes are made to ride and replace, Total JUNK
But you get what you pay for, so If you Spend $159 at wall mart you wont loose much.
Just don't let those horrible bikes turn you off from cycling...


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

eb1888 said:


> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Huffy-29-Men-s-Warhawk-Mid-Fat-Tire-Bike-Black/45291131
> At your stage I'd get this and pay the small extra for the 1 year no questions full refund warranty.
> Ride it until it's destroyed and return if necessary.
> A second more expensive higher quality choice is the fat bike from Costco. Lifetime return option.
> ...


Funny thing,, timing,, Just two days ago I was In Costco. 
Was talking to a dad and son, 
We got that exact bike out as It was built and ready to play with, we downshifted to second gear, Would not go Into 1st, poorly put together remember ? ,,,,,,
The tires were aired up hard and the boy of 15 pedaled off down the Isle,
he came right back.
His only comment, "Wow this bike Is too heavy"
It was near 40 pounds,, 37 I think, It had workable components and after someone knowledgeable completely reassembled it It would work fine but still the massive overbuilt wheels and super heavy cheapo fat 4.0" tires all would cripple that bike.
It would be fine for pavement, would take a monster of a man to ride It In Sand or on a real Single track Trail.
And after spending $500 on wheels you'd just be up to the spec of the $700 Fat bike from Bikes Direct...


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Osco said:


> .............
> A basic Hard Tail mountain bike at the $500 level will do everything you want and If your mostly on pavement just buy the bike and ride the knobs off the tires,,then you got pavement tires
> 
> Above all else buy from a good local bike shop ! you will need them and they can advise you, besides you will want more bike one day.
> ...


This is what I am looking for. Just the basic entry level bike to get me from A to B with the ocassional scenic route of C. Thats why I was asking about the Hardrock Disc 650b, the Giant 2 ATX and Fuju Nevada 1.9. They seem above the walmart brand of cheap, in my price range especially & the beginner/entry level bike that won't fall apart ( to me at least ).

Mainly ones that will hold up with my fat ass on it. I have no ambition of joining groups, doing races, downhills, etc.


----------



## 04 F2000SL (Jun 17, 2008)

You can get a new base model rockhopper 29 for 500 OTD just ask shops until you get the price you want.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I would suggest BikesDirect before Walmart or Costco. It is on line though. Best advice is using a good lbs!


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> I would suggest BikesDirect before Walmart or Costco. It is on line though. Best advice is using a good lbs!


Yea i only have two locally. One is a Giant dealer ( which i linked, Cadence ) . The other seems like a mom/pop shop that deals with Fuji & SE ( which i thought was under the Fuji umbrella & don't know much about those bikes )


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

easedel said:


> Yea i only have two locally. One is a Giant dealer ( which i linked, Cadence ) . The other seems like a mom/pop shop that deals with Fuji & SE ( which i thought was under the Fuji umbrella & don't know much about those bikes )


I bought my first mtb at BD and although not the best, it got me riding. I took it to a shop and had them finish the assembling, and they checked everything for $75.

They should have a 29er in your range, that would work for what you want. 529HT if not mistaken. No tax and free shipping.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> I bought my first mtb at BD and although not the best, it got me riding. I took it to a shop and had them finish the assembling, and they checked everything for $75.
> 
> They should have a 29er in your range, that would work for what you want. 529HT if not mistaken. No tax and free shipping.


Thought I was supposed to be looking at the 27.5 as I am a fat body lol and to try and avoid those forks ( XCT Suntour as the Ts are the bottom rung of the ladder ). Obviously this would increase price but the 529HT is nice looking, $400 price tag too which is always a +


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

easedel said:


> Thought I was supposed to be looking at the 27.5 as I am a fat body lol and to try and avoid those forks ( XCT Suntour as the Ts are the bottom rung of the ladder ). Obviously this would increase price but the 529HT is nice looking, $400 price tag too which is always a +


You said no trail riding right? You can swap the xtc for a rigid fork for cheap. Or upgrade the fork for 200 thru Suntours upgrade program.

The xtc is a pogo stick on trails, but I used it for about 8months on easy trails.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

The extent of my trail riding is bike paths that you will see moms powerwalking their newborn strollers. This area for example & this

Majority of my riding, about 75% will be pavement/asphalt


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

easedel said:


> The extent of my trail riding is bike paths that you will see moms powerwalking their newborn strollers. This area for example & this
> 
> Majority of my riding, about 75% will be pavement/asphalt


That is why rigid was being suggested. I still think that 29er will work, just lock the fork. ?


----------



## sniperf350 (Feb 3, 2017)

Check out the Scott aspect line they are good entry level bikes and the 960 or 970 are around your price range components can be upgraded fairly cheaply and they have good tough frames I have the 940 and it's a very good bike on and off road










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tower (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm not sure if they have any bikes that would fit what you're looking for, but JensonUSA is running a 4th of July Sale right now.

Bikes Sale | Jenson USA (Page 1 of 8)

If you were willing to go up to $600-700, there's definitely some great options right now.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Updated my price to $650 and thats max now


----------



## Tower (Jul 9, 2011)

Not sure if this would fit what you want 100%, but it's not a bad deal for 649.99
Jamis Dakota D29 Sport Bike 2016 > Bikes | Jenson USA

This Giant Talon
https://bicyclewarehouse.com/collections/giant-mountain-bikes/products/talon-27-5-3

There is this list here:
Round up: Best value mountain bikes under $1000 - Mtbr.com
A lot of these bikes can probably be found on sale for your requested pricepoint.

It really shouldn't be that hard to find a decent bike for 650, especially for what you intend to use it for.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Want to thank everyone in here so far too. This **** can be overwhelming for a broke ass fat ass just wanting to lose weight and ride everywhere haha

Now I am looking at those motobecanes but might be over my head cause i don't know **** about bike mechanics

edit: That Giant Talon 3 27.5 2016 is nice looking. That a good price cut on last years model? $609?

edit 2: So much for that https://bicyclewarehouse.com/collect...s/talon-27-5-3 Doesn't deliver and I don't live in California lol ( Philadelphia here )

Man this **** is ****ing mind numbing frustrating lol


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, that was me when I bought the Moto and why I had a shop put it together.

If they adjust it properly, the bike will be fine. Just lube the chain, clean drive train, keep an eye on your tires, and you will fine for awhile as you learn.

I have learn a little but still rely on my LBS. You won't be beating it up too much anywyas.

Another bike I bought on the cheap was a Nasbar Flat Bar road bike, but I scrwed up the size, and sold it. But those are skinny tires, not a fan.

Tires might be the only upgrade on the Moto after they wear out.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

You don't know stuff. . .you learn it. Just like you're doing now. You need to learn it for on trail problems cause you help yourself miles away from your car. And for your use look at the Talon 29 not a 27.5 hardtail.

Airborne has a 600 bike that ships free.
https://airbornebicycles.com/collections/bikes/products/guardian


----------



## Kopiaw (Jun 22, 2017)

easedel said:


> Want to thank everyone in here so far too. This **** can be overwhelming for a broke ass fat ass just wanting to lose weight and ride everywhere haha
> 
> Now I am looking at those motobecanes but might be over my head cause i don't know **** about bike mechanics
> 
> ...


I'm right with you buddy...trying to get back in shape! I was [email protected]'10"!!

I'm down to 257 in 3 weeks...eating super clean and walking/hiking at least an hour every day. But I'm really wanting to get back on a bike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Just saw this near me for $499 used. Think its a 2012

Trek Cobia, Gary Fischer edition 29er hardtail with a 19" frame
.



> I have kept this bike in excellent condition and have recently replaced the entire cassette, chainring, AND chain.
> 
> Wheels
> Shimano M475 alloy hubs; Bontrager AT-850 disc 29 32-hole rims
> ...


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

easedel said:


> The extent of my trail riding is bike paths that you will see moms powerwalking their newborn strollers.


Many good name brand and expensive fat bikes show 35# specs, some probably more. For the riding you describe and your efforts and goals for health and weight loss or control, don't even worry about a 'heavy' bike if it's a few pounds more than the $2500 fat bikes.

I've been thinking along the same line of a big box fat bike for my wife who will ride paved paths or hard pack redrock paths. No need for suspension with those cushy tires and she won't need the confusion or over-kill of a 20 speed either. That Costco sourced bike looks like the right pick if you are not going bonkers into upgrades and investment. If you really get into biking beyond what you know thus far, that bike could be a good stepping stone to the next one later on.

Other comments are spot on if you were in the neighborhood of spending $600 to $800 but it's not automatic. In some other name brands, you are in the lowest tier or paying for the name.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Yea more and more i read up on stuff i am seeing i am the low end. Like most entry level bikes have the XCT or XCM forks which are frowned upon and i should be looking for air. Yet those won't come in until at least the $600+ range. ( or to upgrade to air )

Clueless on the other stuff haha. Hoping to get to the two shops near me and get some input take a look at their inventories ( SE, Fuji, Specialized, Giant )


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

easedel said:


> Yea more and more i read up on stuff i am seeing i am the low end. Like most entry level bikes have the XCT or XCM forks which are frowned upon and i should be looking for air. Yet those won't come in until at least the $600+ range. ( or to upgrade to air )
> 
> Clueless on the other stuff haha. Hoping to get to the two shops near me and get some input take a look at their inventories ( SE, Fuji, Specialized, Giant )


I have not picked apart all the comments or posts so I'm wondering or maybe missing something if you've been talked into needing suspension versus rigid for bike paths or you are now thinking of trails and terrain options beyond paths.

No doubt, something other than a plus size or fat tire will benefit some on ride quality with a fork but other than more rugged trails and opting for the better air forks (for sure) paved paths need no suspension.

Either way you go, best of luck and have fun with it. Don't get too overwhelmed. Once you've learned what you want, need or can afford, it gets pretty simple. There are only a few top choices in most categories until you get to the $1200 and up range.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Eventually i will get into trails. Its most likely something I am overthinking atm. I just don't want **** crapping out on me in 6 months. Everything i been reading those XCT forks is they should be tossed soon as i get the bike. 

So now I am thnking I shouldnt worry about XCT vs XCM, easier to go with the XCT if it lowers the price compared to the XCM. Then just use suntours upgrade program. 

Yea i will be mostly on pavement but at me being 300lbs, going off a city curb could probably use a little cushion on the front fork

edit: christ forks are expensive haha


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah, your kinda stuck.... get a fork when you can get a good one or consider a fat bike via the discount store with no sus fork.

The rigid bikes have no sus parts to maintain or fail. 

You may find the current air forks available in the near future for decent prices though and you could fix or upgrade like that for a few hundred later on.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

At this point unless someone can point to something better, I may just grab a Giant Talon 3 2017 for $540 at my LBS and stop overthinking everything trying to min max. value/price.


----------



## Deiss923 (Sep 14, 2009)

Just ordered a Raliegh Tekoa 29er for $439 from their website. It's a solid bike for the price. What was cool is that you can have it delivered to a shop and will put it together for you for free on the website it'll show you your options on where they can deliver it to.
I think their having a clearance sale. There is a few other models for a little more. Also I'd go 29er, I used to hate them but they have improved a lot.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

easedel said:


> At this point unless someone can point to something better, I may just grab a Giant Talon 3 2017 for $540 at my LBS and stop overthinking everything trying to min max. value/price.


Using the LBS is a + because you will get support, the right size, and you get to sit on the bike. Helmet, some way to hydrate, and ride.

The one thing you might need to check into some better pedals. Good luck and we love bike porn.👍👍


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

eb1888 said:


> You don't know stuff. . .you learn it. Just like you're doing now. You need to learn it for on trail problems cause you help yourself miles away from your car. And for your use look at the Talon 29 not a 27.5 hardtail.
> 
> Airborne has a 600 bike that ships free.
> https://airbornebicycles.com/collections/bikes/products/guardian


Talon 29 out of price range at $850. 
That Airborne is nice but not in my size   ( im 6'2" 285lbs )


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Using the LBS is a + because you will get support, the right size, and you get to sit on the bike. Helmet, some way to hydrate, and ride.
> 
> The one thing you might need to check into some better pedals. Good luck and we love bike porn.👍👍


Guess i can't pluck the aftermarket metal pedals from my 88 mongoose decade can i? lol


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

easedel said:


> Guess i can't pluck the aftermarket metal pedals from my 88 mongoose decade can i? lol


Lol will they even come off??


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Lol will they even come off??


TBH i have no idea. The bike been hanging in my garage since 94.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ask the shop maybe they will give you a deal. Pedals are not too expensive for a decent pair but make a huge difference. Amazon is full of decent inexpensive pedals as well. On my trail bikes I have VP vice $45 @ Amazon, the other 2 have rock brothers for like $25/29 I think, also from Amazon.

Like bikes..you will have 20.000 options lol


----------



## Deiss923 (Sep 14, 2009)

I always rock some poly bmx platforms they work good and don't feel as bad as those metal pan smacking into your shin 😬


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Deiss923 said:


> I always rock some poly bmx platforms they work good and don't feel as bad as those metal pan smacking into your shin 😬


I have dents in spots on my shin


----------



## Deiss923 (Sep 14, 2009)

easedel said:


> I have dents in spots on my shin


Lol it was supposed to say pins but a pan would hurt as well...
And I think most of us have those badge of honor shin scars


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

One thing i didn't think of, do retailers & shops usually have holiday sales? Like 4th of july?


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

easedel said:


> One thing i didn't think of, do retailers & shops usually have holiday sales? Like 4th of july?


Always ask about sales... if they know you are close to pulling the trigger, they may offer the info or any wiggle room right away possibly.
I have riding buddy I see from time to time that has the Talon 3 I think. Almost all black, maybe a year or two old. You sound like youre ready to buy and ride .... GO GET EM !!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

read around on here. I've already posted a very good deal right now. best specs and hardware/$ i can find. so many posters in your boat.


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

_







Originally Posted by *easedel* 
So I am finally getting back into riding again. Need to get in shape.

Run down. 6'1" 280lbs. Looking for something to ride around the neighborhood ( pavement asphalt ) and do some flat trails & gravel back in the park. I also live in a hilly area of Philadelphia if that helps describe what I am aiming for.

Trying to stay under edit: $650 Closer to $1 the better lol.

Nothing really on craigslist from what I seen. So from the digging around I been doing on here ( for hardtails ), was looking at possibly a Specialized Hardrock Disc 650b.

Sadly the one shop in my neighborhood doesn't carry it. ( Cadence Cycling & Multisport - Philadelphia, PA | Specialized | Giant | Liv | Wilier | Service | Training) There is another shop that carries Fuji & SE but don't know anything about those.

I know Giants are another brand to look at too.

Edit: can push to $650
Edit 2: Looking at those Motobecanes now.

_

Check out the Raleigh corporate site, Tekoa Comp 29er - 1x11, Raidon air fork, $600.>>>


Ready to rip through flowy single track with friends how about an epic solo adventure deep into the woods maybe it's time to slap on a number plate and race whether you're ready for riding or racing the Tekoa Comp is ready for serious fun. Raleigh's cross country 29er, the Tekoa Comp boasts 29" wheels designed to float you over rocks and roots with ease and efficiency. Tekoa's XC geometry and lightweight aluminum frame offer great maneuverability made for single track riding. The SRAM NX 1×11 drivetrain with 11-42 wide range cassette and narrow-wide oval chain ring offers slap reduction while providing all the gears you need to go up, down, and all around. Plus. It's easy to tune, low maintenance and you don't have to worry about dropping your chain. The Weinmann U32 TL, 29" rims paired with an SR sun tour radon fork with 100mm of travel and lock out/rebound make rolling over rough terrain light and easy. And the hydraulic disc brakes make pulling back on the reigns controlled and reliable under any conditions and on any surface. The Tekoa Comp has everything you need to get out and get serious (or not).


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

^ Don't have a corp code to sign up


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

Not sure why my post looks all jacked up lol!

See if this still works: Direct sign up pages for Raleigh and Diamondback below:

https://www.raleighusa.com/partner
https://www.diamondback.com/partner

Use Corporate Code "CYCLE4TAW" without the quotes to create an account on either site (it says you must type it in, not copy-and-paste)


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Sweet deal. It worked.


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

easedel said:


> Sweet deal. It worked.


Nice!


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

****. Just noticed its a 1x11. I live in a very hilly area =|. Elevation jumps from 50ft to 300ft in the neighborhood

Thought I was supposed to look at 2x or 3x for what ill be doing ( everyday to and fro, pavement, some gravel tow paths )

Signed up to both sites so looking thru raleigh & diamondback

They are all 1x


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Most new bikes come 1x. It will work on hills, and will expedite your progress. 😁


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Most new bikes come 1x. It will work on hills, and will expedite your progress. 


Hills like this? This is part of the course of the philadelphia international that started in 1985. This is my neighborhood. Thats a 17% grade climb.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Cube Attention SL 29 " Hardtail Mountain Bike 2016 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

TwoTone said:


> Cube Attention SL 29 " Hardtail Mountain Bike 2016 | Chain Reaction Cycles


Sold out.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

So these are the ones I am looking at.

Diamond Back Hook ( $479 but sold out in 22". Would 20" work @ 6'1" ish, 32in inseam )
Overdrive Sport 27.5 ( $519 ) 
Giant Talon 3 2017 ( @LBS $540 weakest fork of them all with the XCT ) 
Tekoa Comp ( $599 but 1x11 & I live in a hilly area ) 
Tokul 3 ( $599 but sold out so far )
Giant Talon 2 ( if i can find cheaper then $700 )


----------



## J_Ghost (Sep 10, 2016)

Diamondback and Raleigh seem to have good value if you are OK buying online, but I would rather buy from the same place I get maintenance. Most deals are online-only. I ended up with a Specialized Fuse over a DB for a couple hundred less because I loved the shop and will go there whenever I need anything. I pick it up next week, super stoked. Most shop brands (Specialized, Fuji, Trek, etc.) have fairly good value low-end bikes, not as good of a deal as DB. 

Check out the Specialized Pitch/Rockhopper, Trek Marlin, Fuji Nevada and Scott Aspect if there is a dealer near you, they come in lots of trims and some are either 27.5 or 29er.

Honestly I'm not sure how a bike in this price range will hold up for someone of your dimensions, I don't have experience with that.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

LOL @someone of your dimensions. From what I been told & read, most of the bikes i listed and talked about here should have no problem as long as I go no lower then 32 spokes w/double wall. Its one of the reasons I was looking at 27.5 too, seem like a more supportive tire for my dimensions ( lol )


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

easedel said:


> Hills like this? This is part of the course of the philadelphia international that started in 1985. This is my neighborhood. Thats a 17% grade climb.


I see! That is brutal. Did you make it to the shop?


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> I see! That is brutal. Did you make it to the shop?


Not yet. Did something to my back the other day. Lower back is sore as hell to the point just sitting down hurts one of my nuts too. Got a pulled/tight muscle somewhere.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

easedel said:


> Not yet. Did something to my back the other day. Lower back is sore as hell to the point just sitting down hurts one of my nuts too. Got a pulled/tight muscle somewhere.


Ouch, more time to shop around 😁


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> I would suggest BikesDirect before Walmart or Costco. It is on line though. Best advice is using a good lbs!


I got a Dawes Deadeye from BD for $300. It's not the lightest bike, but it's held up pretty well for almost 10 years, and I still enjoy riding it. I'm well over 200 lbs and am hard on it, yet surprisingly the wheels are still true. In the long run, way more cost effective than something like a Walgoose.


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

My 2 cents would be to increase the budget some and look at a Surly Krampus, an excellent bike is just about all categories except competition.
One of the most comfy, solid, super tough, versatile, fun to ride bikes out there. Great for trails, commuting, bike packing, you name it. 
Fitted with Surly Extraterestrial tires you have a super plush ride so no need for any fussy suspension components.
There is a reason you dont see many on the used market!

Consider that the more fun your bike is to ride the more you will ride it, and at the end of the day because the bike is so well built you will spend less money on it in upgrades/repairs, saving you money in the long run.

To save some money, cut back on the big macs and the double fuzzy mocha lattes.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

easedel said:


> Hills like this? This is part of the course of the philadelphia international that started in 1985. This is my neighborhood. Thats a 17% grade climb.


Most will come with 11-42 cassette. It's pretty easy and inexpensive to change to a cassette with a 46 if you later find you need it. You can also change the front chainring for something smaller than the stock offering (say from a 32 to a 30 or 28t). Both options are relatively cheap to do and will give you tons of gear range on a par with a 2x but in a more simple set up.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Jake January said:


> My 2 cents would be to increase the budget some and look at a Surly Krampus, an excellent bike is just about all categories except competition.
> One of the most comfy, solid, super tough, versatile, fun to ride bikes out there. Great for trails, commuting, bike packing, you name it.
> Fitted with Surly Extraterestrial tires you have a super plush ride so no need for any fussy suspension components.
> There is a reason you dont see many on the used market!
> ...


Up my budget some? You mean more then double it? The Krampus is $1500.

There isn't much of a market here for used bikes. At least not affordable ones. Pinkbike had like 20 bikes but listed in at 1700 and up.

LOL Surprisingly i don't do fast food. This is from years of bar food and beer ( which i quit a few years ago )


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

easedel said:


> Up my budget some? You mean more then double it? The Krampus is $1500.
> 
> There isn't much of a market here for used bikes. At least not affordable ones. Pinkbike had like 20 bikes but listed in at 1700 and up.
> 
> LOL Surprisingly i don't do fast food. This is from years of bar food and beer ( which i quit a few years ago )


Yea I know it be more money, but the Krampus is a pretty good value after all is said.

If money is a big deciding factor have you looked at bikes direct?
Save Up To 60% Off Road Bikes, Bicycles, Mountain Bikes and Bicycles with Bikesdirect.com, New with full warranties

Right at the top of the page is great looking Motobecane for $400.

The other perhaps cheaper option is keep your eye out at local garage sale or swap meets.

One of my first bikes was a 12 year old Merida 26" hardtail that was given to me. It had been sitting outside for a few years. I changed all the cables, chain, shifter, tires, brakes, handlebars and seat. Cost about $300 after it was done. Broke a few spokes after a while but easily repaired. Nice enough round town ride, when I dont want to expose my fancier heavy duty touring machines.

My current favorite is a Surly Troll I had custom built with a Rohloff IGH. My dream bike so to speak, very expensive. But I put a lot of miles on it and it is extremely pleasant to ride loaded all day long day after day on big tours, on all types of terrain. Very tough and reliable bike too.
Anyway the point being the jump from an mass produced cheap aluminum frame 29er hardtail to a Surly is'nt such a big leap when you consider what you can do with a bike like the Surly, and how nice the Surly is too ride.

That bike direct thing looks like a screaming deal. Never delt with them but they seem reputable.
good luck with the shopping


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

easedel said:


> Up my budget some? You mean more then double it? The Krampus is $1500.
> 
> There isn't much of a market here for used bikes. At least not affordable ones. Pinkbike had like 20 bikes but listed in at 1700 and up.
> 
> LOL Surprisingly i don't do fast food. This is from years of bar food and beer ( which i quit a few years ago )


LoL L - I guessed you weren't doing much of the fast food ! Good job taking on a new sport and bumping up activity.

I don't have any simple solutions to a solid bike in that range but there are likely some options. One of the things I bumped into when I was bike shopping is some of the 'adventure bikes' or bike packing style have steel frames and some are 27.5 or 275. plus. I'm thinking this type of bike is built to take on the rough and tumble of rides and packed weight for integrity in the frame and wheels but I do not know and haven't looked at what's out there in the sub $1000 price range. Jamis has a few in their line up and Surly has a following for that type of bike too. Marin's Pine Mountain lists at $989 and as a rigid set up but a sus fork can be had later on. 
Was just thinking of the right tool for the job and those bikes are built to 'take it'.

I actually did see an older Jamis that was lbs 'new' for $750 ,,, the Dragon Sport ano color. See what shows up on Jenson USA per older models they have on sale.... Jamis/dragon or dragon/sport just to get some ideas.


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

If you are dead set on a suspension fork MTB then the only one you mentioned worth looking at is the Tekoa because it has the best fork of the lot., while not high end it is middle end and the others are below that one and will not perform anywhere near as good and be nothing but trouble for you; you may not be able to do downhill racing with it but it will work for the what you might need it for.

However, if you do not plan on doing any technical downhill riding a suspension fork can make the bike feel sluggish due to it's added weight and every time you crank on it the suspension fork is taking some of your power away from the road and into the fork. Also suspension forks do cost more to maintain and you better maintain it too. In reality most people do not need a suspension fork bike, guys buy these bikes because there is something about a guy looking at a suspension fork bike that gets his testosterone levels up and he just has to have it, really unless you're racing it DH there is no need for such a bike, I use to ride hard down trails in Southern California mountains with a completely rigid mountain bike and did so against guys that had suspension forks and full suspension bikes...I had no problem keeping up with them.

I like the fat bikes some have mentioned, the tires have extremely low psi which makes the tires absorb a lot of shock you might get from rough terrain.

The Marin Pine Mountain comes with a suspension shock, at least the ones I googled all did.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

I stopped by the one shop today and went over some things. Brought up how I was looking for air but at a 700 and under level. Knew it limited my options. One of the mechanics said those XCMs XCRs should be fine for me unless i decide to do some heavy trails and jumps. Mentioned if there ever is a problem they are cheaper to work with on repairs then air.

One of them even brought up rigid forks. Told him I didn't know of any options really and was being steered towards air because of my size. Was suggested the Giant ATX Lite & upgrade to plus tires to compensate for the non fork suspension. I am guessing like 27.5x2.5-2.8 since the bike comes with x1.95 lol.

I asked what they thought about 1x11 for the neighborhood. They said they all rode them but if i was to be riding pavement most the time, it might get a bit spinny and would be running out of gears maybe.

That Tokul 3 but with a 2x would be freaking perfect.

Starting to dive into rigid. This is going to be balls of fun haha.

Motobecane 29+X5


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ I was going to suggest this one to you the other day. I know a couple of people around here have them, seen some nice reviews for the price.

Save Up to 60% Off 29Plus, 27Plus Fat Bikes, Mountain Save Up to 60% Off New Bikes


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

When i was at the shop and saw some of the bikes, i didn't realize how damn big 3+ tires are lol. I think i would like to be in the 2.5-2.8 range


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Updated main post


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

easedel said:


> Updated main post


The moto they list if the rims are tubeless ready, I don't think that is the case for rigids. I saw on FB that performance has the Marin Pine Mtn...for $800.00+ bummer is over your buget, that is an awesome deal.

Sorry on the other choices, not familiar with them.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> The moto they list if the rims are tubeless ready, I don't think that is the case for rigids. I saw on FB that performance has the Marin Pine Mtn...for $800.00+ bummer is over your buget, that is an awesome deal.
> 
> Sorry on the other choices, not familiar with them.


I can't for the life of me find where it says they are tubeless on the moto. I am blind as hell from cramming my brain this week with bikes lol.

Yea $989 on the Pine  In the 700s then maybe I would think about it. Drawn to the moto because its a 2x and well only 500.

I like the other one ( Tekoa Comp ) because its a hard tail with air shocks @ $599


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Im not @ my pc but pull a higher priced bike and it will be noted if tubeless ready. There are getto ways to do it aa well.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Im not @ my pc but pull a higher priced bike and it will be noted if tubeless ready. There are getto ways to do it aa well.


Ah.

Yea the kits they sell. I would have the LBS do it anyways. Wouldn't trust myself enough for that.


----------



## Bigjunk1 (Sep 17, 2016)

With the majority of riding being on the road you are going to want 2x and regular tires over 1x and fat tires. Price will be the deciding factor but weight is not that big a deal when you are heavy to start with. Bikes get lighter as the price goes up but some bikes are heavier than others. A Rockshox air fork and a solid frame would be the most important things to look for if possible in that price range. Components can be swapped for cheap if you want to down the road.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Bigjunk1 said:


> With the majority of riding being on the road you are going to want 2x and regular tires over 1x and fat tires. Price will be the deciding factor but weight is not that big a deal when you are heavy to start with. Bikes get lighter as the price goes up but some bikes are heavier than others. A Rockshox air fork and a solid frame would be the most important things to look for if possible in that price range. Components can be swapped for cheap if you want to down the road.


I just don't want my weight alone having me run through 37829912378 flats in 3 months or busted FS on the low end coil springs. Which is why I was looking at rigid ( or air FS ) & beefier rims/tires.

I found 3 rigid around my budget.

Giant ATX Lite - *Pros*: $435 *Neutral*: 3x *Cons*: mech brakes, 27.5x1.95 tires
Motobecane 29+ X5 - Pros: $499, hydra brakes, 2x *Cons/Neutral*: 29x3.0 on pavement?
Marin Pine Mountain 27.5+ - *Pros*: rigid, 27.5x2.9 *Cons*: 1x, $900+

For hardtails, I found 3 that have air.

Tokul 3 - *Pros*: $599, 27.5x2.9, SR Suntour XCR-32 Air, 27.5+, 120mm , hydra brakes *Cons*: 1x, out of stock
Tekoa Comp - *Pros*: $599, SR Suntour Raidon 100mm *Neutral*: 29x2.25 *Cons*: 1x 
DB Overdrive Comp 27.5 - *Pros*: RockShox 30 Silver, Hydraulic 180/160 *Neutral*: 27.5x2.2. tubeless compat *Cons*: 1x, $759


----------



## Barflyrocks (May 17, 2013)

You mentioned you ride on pavement a lot. For that reason I'd pass on the plus sized tires. They aren't very fun unless you're on singletrack.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Barflyrocks said:


> You mentioned you ride on pavement a lot. For that reason I'd pass on the plus sized tires. They aren't very fun unless you're on singletrack.


Just posted in my other thread about this. Reason im looking at + is because of my weight. Id rather not blow tires every other week & from what i read on comments online is the 27.5+ would be better for my weight as they are beefier rims. Id rather NOT have 3.0+ tires. Id be happy with a 2.6-2.8. That would be a nice medium I think for pavement, hardpack paths & my weight.

But most 27.5 are hardtails. 
Which means I am looking at air since coils have been advised against at my weight.
At my budget, thats hard to find ( 700-800 ). 
So i have to look at rigid. 
Which seems to be regulated to fat bikes. 
But 3.0+ tires are overkill for what ill be riding on.

Frustrating as all hell.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe we're looking at this wrong.....how about a Cyclocross bike LOL! Seriously though, if you are ok with Drop Bars this might work for your terrain.

Save up to 60% off Shimano equipped Cyclocross | Cross Bikes - Motobecane Fantom Cross


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Maybe we're looking at this wrong.....how about a Cyclocross bike LOL! Seriously though, if you are ok with Drop Bars this might work for your terrain.
> 
> Save up to 60% off Shimano equipped Cyclocross | Cross Bikes - Motobecane Fantom Cross


LMAO. Is there a side car for my gut to rest on? 
I am starting to narrow it down. Now looking at the Mongoose Ruddy Comp


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

easedel said:


> Just posted in my other thread about this. Reason im looking at + is because of my weight. Id rather not blow tires every other week & from what i read on comments online is the 27.5+ would be better for my weight as they are beefier rims. Id rather NOT have 3.0+ tires. Id be happy with a 2.6-2.8. That would be a nice medium I think for pavement, hardpack paths & my weight.
> 
> But most 27.5 are hardtails.
> Which means I am looking at air since coils have been advised against at my weight.
> ...


Don't get too frustrated, pricing dictates a lot of what is somewhat limiting in all of our cases. For a beefy sus fork, Yes you are in bit of a special circumstance based on budget but 3.0 tires as plus size is good all rounders and you are not having to go Fat. You can even go to 2.6 or 2.8 later on. Think more about the bike in terms of what you can do with it versus us what comes out of the box. 
Think strategy and think long term. Get a solid bike like rigid then add a nice fork later on when you can spend the time and have a bit more $ to throw in there. A rigid bike on the surfaces you are talking about with 3.0 tire will ride nice and you'll be a strong experienced rider when you get to figuring out the fork you want.

I don't see much to decide on because you either settle for less bike by getting a sus fork or get a bike you can grow into by going rigid for now.

As per paved areas and plus tires, you run the pressure for what you are on and the tires can be easily changed out for a better tread to what you ride. I ride everything on mine and love the feel of those tires on every bit of it. Again, you can go to a skinny tire anytime. Very few bikes come exactly as we like and they can be made to order on little things like that far too easily to make anything a deal breaker.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

easedel said:


> I am starting to narrow it down. Now looking at the Mongoose Ruddy Comp


That looks like a nice trail hardtail for the money.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bachman1961 said:


> Don't get too frustrated, pricing dictates a lot of what is somewhat limiting in all of our cases. For a beefy sus fork, Yes you are in bit of a special circumstance based on budget but 3.0 tires as plus size is good all rounders and you are not having to go Fat. You can even go to 2.6 or 2.8 later on. Think more about the bike in terms of what you can do with it versus us what comes out of the box.
> Think strategy and think long term. Get a solid bike like rigid then add a nice fork later on when you can spend the time and have a bit more $ to throw in there. A rigid bike on the surfaces you are talking about with 3.0 tire will ride nice and you'll be a strong experienced rider when you get to figuring out the fork you want.
> 
> I don't see much to decide on because you either settle for less bike by getting a sus fork or get a bike you can grow into by going rigid for now.
> ...


"you must spread some rep".... you know 

My vote is for the Marin!


----------



## Barflyrocks (May 17, 2013)

easedel said:


> Just posted in my other thread about this. Reason im looking at + is because of my weight. Id rather not blow tires every other week & from what i read on comments online is the 27.5+ would be better for my weight as they are beefier rims. Id rather NOT have 3.0+ tires. Id be happy with a 2.6-2.8. That would be a nice medium I think for pavement, hardpack paths & my weight.
> 
> But most 27.5 are hardtails.
> Which means I am looking at air since coils have been advised against at my weight.
> ...


I'm 260lbs. I've blown one 2.2 Mountain King in 5 years of riding.

I have both an older 26er and a new Norco Torrent 27.5+. I'll choose by old 26er everytime for smooth surfaces. The plus bike is sluggish in those conditions.


----------



## BB3 (Jun 24, 2017)

Sorry to jump in, is there a sticky list for parts? Specifically forks what types, made by what's good what's not good?


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> "you must spread some rep".... you know
> 
> My vote is for the Marin!


Hah !

I love the look of that Marin in those colors. A few that purchased it love it for it's simplicity and another few others added a fork or are planning to do so.

Marin's Pine Mountain plus bike is one for the purists - BikeRadar


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

jeffj said:


> That looks like a nice trail hardtail for the money.


I know. Supposedly its been cheaper recently, as low as $650. I am going to wait until next week to see if it drops for the 4th


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

bachman1961 said:


> Hah !
> 
> I love the look of that Marin in those colors. A few that purchased it love it for it's simplicity and another few ether added a fork or are planning to do so.
> 
> Marin's Pine Mountain plus bike is one for the purists - BikeRadar


I do like the marin because of how simple it is but the cost hurts  If that hit $700 ish, I would jump on it. Wish it was a 2x


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

These peeps do nice set up's and hit some sweet spots for value / components.
Pick a color and a price and upgrade the fork if/when it goes skitzoid, worn out or overwhelmed. 
With a bump up on fork later on, those bikes will do everything you likely need, no need to sell it used and take a hit... at least for a long time.

durangoseries

trailxseries

If not for the Pine One, this would have been it for me -

dragonslayer27sport


----------



## Romaxy (Jul 5, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> Using the LBS is a + because you will get support, the right size, and you get to sit on the bike. Helmet, some way to hydrate, and ride.
> 
> The one thing you might need to check into some better pedals. Good luck and we love bike porn.


This times 100. I would buy my first bike local so you can get the correct size, etc. Also if it's like most bike shops in my area, they offer lifetime free tune ups. Check this out.
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/bikes-arx-2018
BTW you are over thinking tires. My buddy weighed 250 last year and rides a carbon fiber road bike. He has lost a lot of weight but that bike has held up for him. LOL


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Romaxy said:


> This times 100. I would buy my first bike local so you can get the correct size, etc. Also if it's like most bike shops in my area, they offer lifetime free tune ups. Check this out.
> https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/bikes-arx-2018
> BTW you are over thinking tires. My buddy weighed 250 last year and rides a carbon fiber road bike. He has lost a lot of weight but that bike has held up for him. LOL


I have 3 LBS near me. The one that carries Giant & Specialized, steered me towards the Giant ATX Lite 27.5x1.95 w/mech brakes. The other 2 shops near me, one carries Trek & Cannondale at some pretty high prices ( its on the main strip..a lot of expensive **** down there ) and the other is a mom and pop shop that carries Fuji & SE.

Ill most likely use the mom & pop shop for assembly/maintenance because the family that owns it has been in the area for years.

I did spot that ARX 2 the other day. Can't find any info on release though. There isn't even a proper photo of it, its just a concept drawing lol


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Added 4 more to look at lol. Hoping for sales this weekend.


1. Mongoose Ruddy 27.5 Comp $899 
2. Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29 $850 ( LBS is a dealer ) 
3. Fuji Beartooth 1.1 HT 2016 $819 but going to see if LBS has one for discount
4. Commencal Meta HT Trail Ride 650b 2017 $879


----------



## Bigjunk1 (Sep 17, 2016)

easedel said:


> I have 3 LBS near me. The one that carries Giant & Specialized, steered me towards the Giant ATX Lite 27.5x1.95 w/mech brakes. The other 2 shops near me, one carries Trek & Cannondale at some pretty high prices ( its on the main strip..a lot of expensive **** down there ) and the other is a mom and pop shop that carries Fuji & SE.
> 
> Ill most likely use the mom & pop shop for assembly/maintenance because the family that owns it has been in the area for years.
> 
> I did spot that ARX 2 the other day. Can't find any info on release though. There isn't even a proper photo of it, its just a concept drawing lol


You'll be disappointed in mech brakes. The biggest improvement in bikes in recent times is hydraulic disk brakes. As long as the bike has disks it would not be hard or expensive to change to hydraulic later but hydraulic is much better, especially for a heavy guy.
Shimano BR-M445 brakes work very well and are less than $50 on Ebay, so not a big deal.
A guy your size riding on the road would also appreciate the easier riding 29er wheels. I would lean toward 29'' over 27.5'' all else being equal.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Bigjunk1 said:


> You'll be disappointed in mech brakes. The biggest improvement in bikes in recent times is hydraulic disk brakes. As long as the bike has disks it would not be hard or expensive to change to hydraulic later but hydraulic is much better, especially for a heavy guy.
> Shimano BR-M445 brakes work very well and are less than $50 on Ebay, so not a big deal.
> A guy your size riding on the road would also appreciate the easier riding 29er wheels. I would lean toward 29'' over 27.5'' all else being equal.


I know, im not even looking at anything with mech brakes.
Right now im looking at the best bang for my buck that has some upgradibility in the future


----------



## ajc555 (Jun 1, 2016)

Speaking of sales. Does anyone know if Giant is going to have a summer sale this year? I asked my local Giant dealer, and they said they hadn't heard anything, and usually they do by now.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

ajc555 said:


> Speaking of sales. Does anyone know if Giant is going to have a summer sale this year? I asked my local Giant dealer, and they said they hadn't heard anything, and usually they do by now.


No idea


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

ajc555 said:


> Speaking of sales. Does anyone know if Giant is going to have a summer sale this year? I asked my local Giant dealer, and they said they hadn't heard anything, and usually they do by now.


The dealer isn't going to tell you that because they want you to buy the bike now at full price. Most LBS's will have end of the year sales to get merchandise off showroom floors so they're not taxed on it, but also to make room for next year's models. But keep in mind, while you will save a lot money by waiting till that happens but you also take a chance that your size will be gone too, especially if you're one of the common sizes, then what do you do? wait till next year's closeout? That could go on for quite awhile.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Well that Mongoose Ruddy Comp is on sale. $694. 
Really don't think ill be able to find a better deal on a bike for what i want. ( air, 2x, 27+ )


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

easedel said:


> Well that Mongoose Ruddy Comp is on sale. $694.
> Really don't think ill be able to find a better deal on a bike for what i want. ( air, 2x, 27+ )


I think that is a good deal too considering Performance Bike has it for about $200 more. But make sure before you plunk down the cash that the bike has all the same components the factory put on it., like make sure it has the Suntour Radion fork, and that it has Deore components. Some bike shops will remove more expensive components and replace them with lesser quality components then sell you what they call and you think is a deal, they do this to move a product plus they can sell the parts to consumers anyways; so take a spec sheet on the Ruddy Comp if you can't remember what it's suppose to have and compare the fork, derailleur front and rear, shifters, brakes, wheelset, and the crank to be sure they're the same as the specs.

That price is very good I wouldn't try to negotiate a lower price but "maybe" they can throw in a water bottle cage, a bottle, and maybe a seat bag...it doesn't hurt to ask. Of course that bike does have provision for two sets of water bottle cages so whatever they throw in you may want to buy a second matching one because cages change color and even looks all the time, and what they put on now you may not be able to find next year. If you don't have a helmet you should seriously consider getting one. Make sure to get a set of tire irons and a patch kit if you also don't have those.

It all the specs match then get the bike, I think you would be happy with it.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Well the deal was on nashbar and already ordered. Don't think they throw any extras in. 
Did order a helmet for my pumpkin head.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

easedel said:


> Well the deal was on nashbar and already ordered. Don't think they throw any extras in.
> Did order a helmet for my pumpkin head.


Finally! LOL j/k! Congrats man! Keep us posted with pictures and rides, this forum has been a huge motivator for me. Get yourself a Strava account to keep track, and also help you get motivated. Once you start seeing improvement, it feels awesome!

Also, when you can invest on some riding shorts with chamois, it will make a world of difference, tire repair kit, hydration, and you be ready to roll.

I still think you should return it and get the Marin though LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

bahahaha yea i know, finally. 

If the Marin was for $694 I would have gotten it.


----------



## ajc555 (Jun 1, 2016)

froze said:


> The dealer isn't going to tell you that because they want you to buy the bike now at full price. Most LBS's will have end of the year sales to get merchandise off showroom floors so they're not taxed on it, but also to make room for next year's models. But keep in mind, while you will save a lot money by waiting till that happens but you also take a chance that your size will be gone too, especially if you're one of the common sizes, then what do you do? wait till next year's closeout? That could go on for quite awhile.


I'm not talking about LBS sales, I am referring to Giant's summer sale. It's regulated by Giant, and they set the prices. It's Giant that takes the cut on the sale, not the local dealers profit. They do it at the same time they come out with the 2018 models, which is now.


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

easedel said:


> Well the deal was on nashbar and already ordered. Don't think they throw any extras in.
> Did order a helmet for my pumpkin head.


Ok, evidently you must have gotten a flash sale because now both places have raised the price to $899 instead of less than $700 that you paid, that's a really good deal.

Glad you got a helmet too.

Congrats on getting the bike, it looks like it's really nice.

If you need a crash test dummy to test your bike for you after you've assembled it just call me I'll be right over...:eekster:


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

froze said:


> Ok, evidently you must have gotten a flash sale because now both places have raised the price to $899 instead of less than $700 that you paid, that's a really good deal.
> 
> Glad you got a helmet too.
> 
> ...


The discount applied at checkout. 25% across nashbar until i thnk the 4th


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Any suggestions on fork & tire settings? 
Ill mainly be doing pavement and some hardpack bike paths ( tow paths ). Flat **** really.


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

easedel said:


> Any suggestions on fork & tire settings?
> Ill mainly be doing pavement and some hardpack bike paths ( tow paths ). Flat **** really.


For what you described I would just lock the fork so there is no suspension action.

For tire pressure see this online MTB tire pressure calculator, simply enter the data they're wanting and wam bam thank you ma'am. MTB tech


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Seems that calculator needs to be updated some for + stuff


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

easedel said:


> Seems that calculator needs to be updated some for + stuff


I did forget to mention that a person needs their fully clothed ready for riding weight PLUS the bike ready for riding, then enter the total weight.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Finally got my tracking for the bike. Getting here monday. 

Odd though, the shipping weight on it is 88lbs...wth lol


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

easedel said:


> Finally got my tracking for the bike. Getting here monday.
> 
> Odd though, the shipping weight on it is 88lbs...wth lol


Lol maybe you are getting 2 for 1?


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Lol maybe you are getting 2 for 1


That would be some ****.

recently bought a lawn mower, the store sent two.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Bike came today. Even the UPS asked about the weight. Asked if it was just a the frame because the box said 88lbs. Said he was surprised how light it was. 

Even on the invoice it says 88lbs. Odd, guess they put that for "oversized" items.


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

easedel said:


> Bike came today. Even the UPS asked about the weight. Asked if it was just a the frame because the box said 88lbs. Said he was surprised how light it was.
> 
> Even on the invoice it says 88lbs. Odd, guess they put that for "oversized" items.


That is odd since I once ordered a bike by mail and it never came with anywhere near that weight on the invoice.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

It the size of the box, it's not by weight. So the min charge for that size box is 88 lbs.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

117 posts we need to see this bike


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> 117 posts we need to see this bike


Dropped it off at the LBS tuesday morning, still waiting for it =\


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

easedel said:


> Dropped it off at the LBS tuesday morning, still waiting for it =\


Sweet! I like it when these threads turn into actual purchases, and more new riders start to enjoy this hobby. :thumbsup:

Start saving for N+1 LOL!


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Sweet! I like it when these threads turn into actual purchases, and more new riders start to enjoy this hobby. :thumbsup:
> 
> Start saving for N+1 LOL!


I always liked riding. Even through high school i rode my old Mongoose Decade. I still have it actually too. Had a trek but slowly stopped riding around 21, 22.

Just sucks waiting for this thing to be done. Was told monday but they may have it done sooner


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Holy ****. A big ****ing difference going from 26 in trek in 98....to a 27.5 2.8 inch tire lmao. 

Wow i need some legit practice.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

I am legit going to be wiping out A LOT lol. I gotta adjust the seat, I can barely touch the ground when sitting. The BMX guy in me needs that support


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

easedel said:


> I am legit going to be wiping out A LOT lol. I gotta adjust the seat, I can barely touch the ground when sitting. The BMX guy in me needs that support


Um, you shouldn't be able to touch the ground when sitting. You should be about 95% of your full leg extension at the bottom of your pedal stroke when seated.

If you want to touch the ground, get off your seat.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

l'oiseau said:


> Um, you shouldn't be able to touch the ground when sitting. You should be about 95% of your full leg extension at the bottom of your pedal stroke when seated.
> 
> If you want to touch the ground, get off your seat.


Yea just one of those things i gotta get use to again.

One thing I am not digging is how cramped the grips are because of the shifters. Gotta get some extenders or something so i can have both hands fully on the handlebar. Instead of like the last knuckle of my hands hanging off the edge.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

easedel said:


> Yea just one of those things i gotta get use to again.
> 
> One thing I am not digging is how cramped the grips are because of the shifters. Gotta get some extenders or something so i can have both hands fully on the handlebar. Instead of like the last knuckle of my hands hanging off the edge.


Sounds like the shifters are in too close. Just loosen the screws for them and the brakes and adjust them in a bit until it's comfortable. Bikes are highly adjustable.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Yea I gotta see what I can adjust. If i want to have my entire hand gripping the handle bar, I can't because the shifters on both sides dig into the back of my index fingers. So in order to fit on there I naturally have to have my index fingers on both shifters. 

So some def adjustment is needed


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

They didnt go over all that at the shop with you?


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

You can def move them over, but it sounds like it might be set up a way that is ideal, but you may need to get used it.

It's easier to see a picture, but ideally you want to set your brake levers so you can actuate with one finger with your hand in the same place as you can actuate your triggers. If you have shimano shiters, most, if not all, can be actuated with the thumb only. I recommend learning this because it frees up your index finger for braking. So in this case, you really want to learn to grip the bars with your middle to pinky finger and use the index finger for controls, not for grip. It takes some practice because for most people this is not their strongest or most natural position. My suggestion is to do a bunch of flat, easy rides and keep your index fingers on the brakes (even though you won't need them). This will give you some muscle memory for trail riding. You want that to be natural and not something you need to think about. When you get good at trail riding shifting and braking are things you don't even think about, they just happen.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Sounds good l'oiseau. Ill try to get some pictures up in a bit too.



jcd46 said:


> They didnt go over all that at the shop with you?


Nah walked in, said i was here to pick up my bike, they rang me up and that was it. They didn't tell me anything. I had to ask what PSI the tires were at ( was 15 but he pumped it up to 20 ).


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Definitely move those controls inboard.


----------



## joe213 (Oct 30, 2014)

Selling a 2016 Guerrilla Gravity Megatrail medium frame with coil shock its an amazing bike add is below. It 100% American made

https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2212875/

2016 Guerrilla Gravity Megatrail with extras (1050!) - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Definitely move those controls inboard.
> 
> View attachment 1146767


This is what ill have to do. Mine are flush against the grips.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

Oh yeah, that's way too close.

Those shifters can be upshifted and downshifted with just the thumb BTW. Learn to do that. Push-push.

Here's mine FWIW, about 1/2 to 3/4" between grip brake lever clamp. I just leave the screw slightly loose, put my hand on the grip where I like it, grab the brake with my index finger and position it, and then tighten the screw with my other hand. Then slide the shifter right up against the brake lever clamp and adjust the angle.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

yea i dunno why i was saying shifting with my index finger lol brain fart. Ill slide them over about a half inch then.

Another thing, how long does bicycle butt last. I only rode 1 mile yesterday from the bike shop, all up hill. My ass and legs are killing me right now lol


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Forgot to post the bike.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

Looks good for a $700 bike.

Get it adjusted how you like and go and rip some trail.

Don't be afraid to play with the handlebar rotation or moving those spacers under the stem. Just be sure you read up on how to preload and re-tighten the stem.

I'd ditch those wheel reflectors and think about some better pedals. If you stick with flats, at least something with metal pins for some grip.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice! I like the lid you picked up as well.

Give your butt sometime to adjust, also chamois help a bunch! The more you ride, the easier it will get.

The pedals advice is one to think about. Have fun!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Yup, there's some decent composite pedals out there with metal pins. Look at: Race Face Chester, Nukeproof Neutron, and OneUp Components composite pedals.

I just got the Neutrons and they've been great so far!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> Yup, there's some decent composite pedals out there with metal pins. Look at: Race Face Chester, Nukeproof Neutron, and OneUp Components composite pedals.
> 
> I just got the Neutrons and they've been great so far!


Im giving those Chesters a try, they arrive Tuesday. My usual VP Vice that I got for the RLT are going back. 😪


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Those pedals actual have metal pins on them for grip. Just can't tell from the picture.

Ill be riding at night on the street thats why im leaving the reflectors on there.

I gotta head back to the shop too. I just realized they overcharged me for the build. Listed as $65 on the site for build from box but they charged me $80. 

Edit: Just realized the tires are tubeless.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Ok apparently these tires aren't tubeless even though the valve stem has the nut on it. 

Suggested PSI settings for pavement @ 280lbs?

The tires are WTB Trailblazers 27.5 2.8


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The tires can be setup tubeless. 
There's a max pressure printed on the sidewall. Stay under that. For the road you need more pressure.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

eb1888 said:


> The tires can be setup tubeless.
> There's a max pressure printed on the sidewall. Stay under that. For the road you need more pressure.


Yea i think the LBS mechanic thought they were tubeless, which is why he had the pressure at 15 ish. I had him push it to 20 but the tires still feel too squishy


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

I'd go - 25 to 30 psi for pavement riding.

On a trail, you probably could get away dropping that to low 20's. Carry a spare tube and a pump if you do.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

l'oiseau said:


> I'd go - 25 to 30 psi for pavement riding.
> 
> On a trail, you probably could get away dropping that to low 20's. Carry a spare tube and a pump if you do.


Sounds good. Time to hit up amazon for tools and ****


----------



## Barflyrocks (May 17, 2013)

l'oiseau said:


> I'd go - 25 to 30 psi for pavement riding.
> 
> On a trail, you probably could get away dropping that to low 20's. Carry a spare tube and a pump if you do.


I'm running my 3.0's at 18 rear 17 front. Tubeless. I'm 260LBS.


----------



## easedel (Jun 20, 2017)

Barflyrocks said:


> I'm running my 3.0's at 18 rear 17 front. Tubeless. I'm 260LBS.


I got 20lbs on you and running with tubes.

Tried to take a picture but this was harder then i thought haha.


----------

